# Clomid and Wheatgrass / agnus castus. OK or not? and couple of Clomid Q's



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so please be gentle with me 

We are waiting for Hubbys SA and results and have decided to try Clomid for a couple of cycles just to feel as though we are doing something.

I have an elevated FSH level and have beeen having acupuncture but wanted to try wheatgrass and possibly agnus castus to try and bring it down. Would these afftect the Clomid do you think? Should I just do Clomid and the acupuncture for a bit and see what happens?

Thanks for any advice

Kermitx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

I'm not sure about the wheatgrass and clomid but agnus castus is a definite no no !! You should not take any herbal remedies/medications (including chinese medicine) when on any fertility drugs as they can interfere with the prescribed meds...I think the only safe on is Bach Flower Remedies, which I always forget but did buy some for my recent ivf cycle.

Although I ovulate naturally I was prescribed 6mths of clomid to "boost" (more eggs released) and I did have several months of acupuncture at the same time - although it didn't help me achieve a BFP it did help destress and relax me. I stopped when my acupuncturist broke his leg so was out of action for many months   but am considering having it again when we start FET (frozen embryo transfer) in August. If you take a look on the complementary therapies boards there are lots of posts discussing the merits of acupuncture and/or reflexology - do ensure that you visit a registered practitioner though....you can search for them in your area on these sites...

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/find/county.shtml

Are you having any monitoring done whilst on clomid eg follicle tracking scans, progesterone blood tests 

Anyway, I'm a bit of a "gatecrasher" on these boards but the clomid chicks are wonderful 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Kermit (May 18, 2006)

Thanks Natasha

I will definately give the agnus castus a miss then. Not sure about the Wheatgrass, everywhere I have read it just says it is vitamins and minerals so i think it should be OK?

I am loving my acupuncture, am having my third treatment this afternoon with a lady who specialises in fertility problems.

Kx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

I agree with Minxy, dont take the agnus castus while taking clomid.  I did some research into alternative therapies (herbal that is) while taking Clomid and every site I checked out advised against the use of these whilst taking fertility drugs.  If your not sure about the wheatgrass then check with your consultant, best to err on the side of caution though in the meantime if you are unsure.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

